# Buck heavy?



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Why are all my litters buck heavy? 
out of 18 babies I have 13 bucks


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Some lines just have buck heavy litters, some dont.

The hairless i bred had buck heavy litters, infact most of my litters do to. Just had a litter of 11, with 7 bucks. The litter was reduced down to 4 (does).

Its just one of those things.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

We have been pretty lucky with the ratio tbh...seem to have more does than bucks but as ruth says its 1 of them things


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh story of my life! Well... my breeding projects anyway. 
Im lucky to get 2 does in a litter these days! :roll:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Really that bad for you sarah? not so good! In our BEC litter that are 5 days old now there was 5 does 4 bucks


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I got buck heavy litter from my Black Tans but from others ive got a good number or does and bucks.


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark that is what the dad is, a black and tan


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moonlight said:


> Mark that is what the dad is, a black and tan


Oooooo i had a chocolate tan male mated with a blakc tan female they had 10 babies 7 males 3 females i think ( i just know htere were more bucks than does )

So maybe its a tan thing then.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

Both of my main lines have buck heavy litters... BAH!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the same problem! One had a litter of 14 and only 2 were does! not good!! my first litter of argentes was 2 bucks. then my second litter 3 bucks and 2 does! its really pants. recently had a little more luck with amber's litter she had 13 and only 5 were bucks. but again my 2 week old babies are 3 bucks and a doe!!!!

really really pants!

vi xx


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

my hairless litters are ALWAYS buck heavy, last litter, one girl, and guess what, she had hair!!! bah.

my black tans are half and half, others are just a mish mash really,


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got one litter of 12 Mice which I have 3 females and the rest are male then another which I have 8 females and 3 male.

I also have Multis which I have 12 which are 8 female and 3 male.

I have one set of Multis 1 male 3 females and they have just gave birth to 20 do not know what sex yet.

The set of Multis that gave me the other 12 have just had another 8.

So I have a room full of babies at the moment


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

moonlight said:


> Mark that is what the dad is, a black and tan


Your black and tan is related to Marks as well so there's the explanation there!!!!!
It's very a 'in-bred' line as well.

I'm getting buck heavy in most of my litters, be it naked/tans or longhaireds, could it be the temperatures at the moment???
I know temperature affects the sperm so maybe the 'little boy making' wigglies can survive better in the weather we are having??????


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

Carol said:


> I've got one litter of 12 Mice which I have 3 females and the rest are male then another which I have 8 females and 3 male.
> 
> I also have Multis which I have 12 which are 8 female and 3 male.
> 
> ...


I wonder why your multi's are having such small litters????
Are they still very young???
Mine are giving me llitters of over 20 at a time.

I have a colony, 4.7, who had 3 litters at the same time and there were 65 babies.
The parents are now 4-5 months old as they tend not to breed until about 4 months anyway.
Again mine tend to be buck heavy with the multi's as well. it doens't really matter so much with them though as there are so many in a litter there are always enough does.


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know.

I've just got them and three of them look very big so might be getting more babies very soon.


----------

